# Hey Guys! Newbie Here! :) My Story.



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello Guys!

My name's Melissa and I have been suffering with derealization for about a month and a half now. It is not drug induced and just pretty much came out of no where. I'm pretty sure it was caused by stress. I'm very new to this and I've never experienced anything like it in my whole 22 years. I'd love to get to know some of you guys on here since we are all coping with the same thing. It really sucks to feel like you're stuck in this dream world and you just can't escape it. That's pretty much my only issue. I just feel like I'm not here and I hate it more than anything. I am on medication for this and am thinking about not taking it anymore. When I first saw a Psychiatrist (for the first time ever in my life) a few weeks ago, she told me I have "Depression and Anxiety" I basically just looked at her with a blank stare. I came to the realization that I DO NOT have depression, I am DEPRESSED because of how this crazy feeling is making me feel. It's very crazy you know, it feels like my life just changed in an instant. One day, you could be living life with no worries and in complete normality, and then you just never know when your life can turn around. That's funny, I was just about to write (WHOLE life) but deleted "Whole" because I will not let this take over my life. This is a 24/7 thing for me. Distractions that really help me are going to school and watching movies. It is very hard to go out because you're in this "Dream" state all the time and it makes you feel so isolated. Almost like you're in a trance and you can't get out of it. This is my first time on this forum and I'd love to get to know you all. I'd also like as much guidance, advice, tips, support and information that you can give me as to how some of you guys have recovered or have coped with this. Has anyone just gotten this feeling out of nowhere? A lot of the stories I read were drug induced but mine wasn't. Can anyone relate to this? There are times when I am "distracted" and then I say to myself "Wow, I completely forgot about the "feeling" but those moments are rare. My family are a huge help and I'm thankful that are with me on my side. I also find talking to friends on the phone to be a huge help because it makes me happy and they take my mind off it. I'm going to see a Therapist next week (also my very first time) and as weird as it may seem, I'm actually looking forward to it. I just need a new source of information about this instead of having pills handed to me. I'm on very low doses of Zoloft, Ativan and Abilify. I guess the Zoloft and Ativan help to relax me at night but do nothing for me during the day. My psychiatrist tells me that the Abilify should help with the Derealization but I don't think it is. Honestly, I'd do anything to start feeling normal again.

Thank You for reading







I'd love to make some new friends on here!

-Melissa 
xx


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I must also add that I am also taking a multivitamin every day as well as Vitamin C. Not sure if these will help in the long run with my derealization but it's worth a shot. Any specific foods that help or other Vitamins?


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

hello Melissa, welcome to the forums. I understand where you're coming from when you wonder why your Psychiatrist said you have depression and anxiety. Depersonalization & Derealisation are both symptoms of anxiety and depression. i have suffered from hypochondria which is health anxiety, alongside both depersonalization and especially derealisation disorder, for 3 years. and these passed few days, i am feeling 80% better from everything because i actually for once took initiative to destroy this thing once and for all, and i feel at anytime both anxiety and derealisation will vanish from my life.

One thing that people may tell you is to ignore it. That is actually impossible because if they ignored it, they wouldnt come back to these forums anymore, so dont believe that crap. Instead, focus as much as you can on the disorder as much as you can for a long time, and force it to become worse, and when its at that stage, just laugh at it because it wont kill you, its just a whiny person who wants attention, so just fuck around with it and tease it. Even write poems about how awesome having derealisation is, just for the hell of it regardless of how you feel about it, just say "shut up, my views dont matter" and write or draw about how amazing and fun it is to have. you get the point im trying to make, just don't ignore it because that's impossible unless you have half a brain. i am currently testing a recipe these passed few weeks that have helped me achieve the winning stages of curing this disorder, and i will post it up for sure after it has finished working and im cured.

again welcome to the forums, and hope you gain different views on how people live with this and their stories and all that shit. have fun lol.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Melissa! thanks for sharing your troubles...if you want to read up on my story i posted it a few links before yours (hello all another one for the team)...i liked how you said it isnt your WHOLE life..i too believe this will pass and i WILL NOT let it devour me whole....i am tired of living this way and we will over come it..unfortunetly we just have to endure it for a little bit...supposedly dr/dp is caused by stress/anxiety...who knows...i will be put on lexapro shortly for depression and anxeity...good luck to you! if you ever want to talk im always down!


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi melisa, i read your story, i am same i never smoked anything in my life, not even cigaret. 3 months ago i was home watching tv, an in 1 second i felt dr, since that i am 24/7. its realy scary. i did not know if any one had this , i start research and i find i have dp/dr. i am on zoloft , and if i realy need i take klonopil, before i was on xenex, but doctor told me its addictive and changed with clonopil. sometime my dr is so bad, i feel like i am gonna desepear, or wake up from deep sleep, scares me a lot. good luck with u. when i am realy not feeling well, i come to this forum read some stories, and helps me lot.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. I believe mine was stress induced as well.	Abilify is an antipsychotic right? A lot of people on here are going to tell you that antipsychotics will not help you one bit. When its really bad I guess its worth trying things, but typically it doesn't help. Theres hardly much out there that helps much. I'm on zoloft and Klonopin for prescription drugs. The only other drug available to me that I might try would be Lamictal. Really I don't know of much else.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I must also add that I am also taking a multivitamin every day as well as Vitamin C. Not sure if these will help in the long run with my derealization but it's worth a shot. Any specific foods that help or other Vitamins?


Hey Melissa, welcome to the forums! As far as vitamins and supplements go in regards to helping DP/DR, there is a member on here by the name of Tommygunz, who has come up with a beneficial and effective supplement regimen towards eliminating DP/DR. Here is the link below:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/

Good luck!


----------



## Stevie_Boy (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi melissa, im a newbie also. was delighted to find this website as i was a long term sufferer of dr for many years throughout my teens. Im now 22 years old and glad to say that i dont experience dr any more. Just to prove to you that you wont be like this forever and it will pass. Il never forget my first dr experiences at the age of 13. They were the most terrifying experiences of my life and i went through hell for years because of it. Im now at the stage were i would like to offer any help i can or people going through this condition. Anyways, nice to meet you and everyone else. Good luck guys, your not alone.


----------



## billy (Oct 30, 2010)

Melissa, hello

I know how you feel, I'd like to feel normal too...I'm new here and just read your story.


----------

